# Ehiem 2224



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Ok, may be a noob question that I should know by now… I'm running an established ac 70 (Bruner you'll have it back soon). Also running an emp 400. When bruners ac 70 goes back I'll replace it with another emp 400. I also have an ehiem 2224… question is… what should I pack the ehiem with? I admit I should have known this before I EVER added fish to the tank… but we all get into a rush sometimes. Right?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you not have any media for the 2224?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

The 2224 is just now being set up. It is empty at the moment.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sick of chiclids said:


> The 2224 is just now being set up. It is empty at the moment.


 Id get one mech pad then fill the rest with some good bio media whether its matrix, ceramic rings or eheim substrat/ substrat pro if you want to spend the money on a good media.


----------

